# how strong is ga16 alternator



## dans200sx (Sep 25, 2002)

has anyone had any problems with the alternator not being powerful enough to keep a high wattage system powered? my new amps will be pulling like 1400 watts from the alternator. think my alt can handle it?


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

1400 watt amp + stock alternator = new alternator very soon

Your stock alternator was never made to ever handle that sort of power. If you plan on keeping the 1400 watt amp in your set-up; you'd probably wanna think about getting a hi-amp alternator, deep cycle battery (Optima or SVR battery), and maybe 2-1 farad capacitors. Also make sure you have the proper gauge power lines going from your amp to your battery.


----------



## dans200sx (Sep 25, 2002)

where's a good place to get a replacement high output alternator that can fit with little modification? and how many amps is adequate for 1400 watts? i'm using a interstate battery which are supposed to be pretty good, i'm just concerned about our little 70 amp alts right now


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Check online at Mechanical Man for a hi-amp alternator. I think a 140 or more amp alternator should be adequete for a 1400 watt amp. By-the-way, the Interstate battery is probably pretty good for normal use, and won't last very long with a 1400 watt amp. Like I mentioned earlier, you might want to invest in a deep cycle battery.


----------



## dans200sx (Sep 25, 2002)

oh i forgot to mention "affordable" too. 400 bucks for a high amp alt?? too mucho dough. and ya i will probably find a yellow top for my car too, but the alt will come first


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

If you're looking for a affordable hi-amp alternator, you might want to look into getting a re-manufactured hi-amp alternator. It'll probably set you back at about half the price. Not positive on that though.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

yeah you're probably pushing it with that much.. However, I've ran a 640 watt and 400 watt amp for several years now with no problems.


----------



## dans200sx (Sep 25, 2002)

i'm gonna have 1200 amp for a sub and 160 amp for my comps. the 1200 amp seems to be underrated and can push out up to 1350 watts. i'll probably turn down the gains to like 900, and see if i have any elec problems first before finding an alt. do u guys think if i do push out 1400 watts, that just an optima and a high output alt would be enough? i dont have the cash to spare on a cap. unless i just keep my battery and get a cap.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

Mech Mans amps aren't a diret dropin you'll pay another 100 to 200 for a shop to make brackets and install it, I can have a custom made drop in for you 140 amp for 300 shipped. Still pricing but it's drop in and shipped so not a bad deal.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

what about one in between 140 and 200 amps. i getting a Elemental Designs nine.1 (over 1250w @ 1 ohm 14.4v) and nine.2 (underrated 100w by 2 amp) i know i can get a 140 amp small case GM PowerMaster alt for 140 plus price of brackets. anyone know how much current a GA16DE needs to run


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

the GA has a stock 70 amp alternator on it now


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Im running a Punch 500a2.....MTX THUNDER 102....and a Soundstream Reference 255... Run 2 JL audio W4 12's and a Soundstream SPL160... Ive got a stock alt... 2 gauge running to the trunk...Dual Batts (Wal mart 1000cca Yellow $55ea.) No Caps... I just parallel wired the batts and ran the system Power lines off one and the Cars Power lines off the other... After 2-3 hours of lights, fogs, Heater fan, CRANKED Stereo etc... at cruising speed and Have NO problems with lights flickering or dimming. Im planning on a larger alt but AFTER the alarm.... I got broke into the other night.....


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

man that sucks, I suggest the clifford RS3, I have the RS2 and the RS3 is what replaced it, great alarm, but I will admit it'll cost you about 500 installed, eitherway, what all did they take?


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

they tried like hell... BUt with how Ive got my stuff Bolted down they didnt have a good chance... Got a couple of cut wires and the window... Thankfully How much for the alarm itself???? I can do the installation..


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

Ive been running a Kicker KX 1200.1 amp with 2 Kicker Solo-Baric L7 12 inchers on my stock alternator for a few months now, I have 2 batteries, one under the hood and an EFX 925 CCA Drycell in my trunk wired in series, no problems with dimming or my alternator yet.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Nissantuner.....You said their wired in Series????? Ive only seen duals wired in Parallel unless youve got a Batt isolator.... But I guess anything is possible.. Please double check and let me know.... If it is series Ill try it on mine and see how it works... Both of mine are in the trunk so Tis a little easier...


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

An alarm is only as good as the installation. as long as the installation is stealth you are straight. woofersect.com has a venom delta that has paging and all of that for 170. if i'm not mistaken its made by DEI. I know the stock alternator is a measily 70 amps but how much of that does the engine actually need to run. I'm trying to find out wiether the 140 amp alt would be good enough or do i need the 200 amp.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

Nastynissan: I may be incorrect with my terms, but the way its wired islike this:

4 gauge wire from battery under the hood to battery in the trunk, 4 gauge wire from battery in the trunk to amplifier, 4 gauge ground wire from battery under the hood to battery in the trunk, 0 gauge ground wire from battery in the trunk to the trunk floor.

I believe thats in series, I dont have an isolator yet, but I do plan on buying one eventually. I can run my system for about 3 hours with all neon on, cranked volume, and LCD monitors running about 3 hours before power starts to run low. it takes about an hour of constant use before my lights begin to dim slightly parked, they dont flicker at all while the car is running.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

If I remember correctly an alternator puts out enough to handle an amperage pull up to 70 amps, but thats at the highest RPMs possible I believe, at a normal rating it's gonna be much lower then that, the same with the 140 or the 200, I can't remember exactly though


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

i keep my car in the high rpms quite often.. so this would not be a problem for me LOL.. Travis


----------

